# What have i done to my grinder?



## EwanEdwards (Apr 23, 2013)

After trying to dial in some beans that kept wanting to finer and finer, the grinder (F83) started producing really coarse grinds. Did i push it too far?

It was further than i had tightened it before but the tightening action didn't feel any different. How do i return it to 'normal'? How do i avoid this happening again in the future?

Many thanks

Ewan


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Did you adjust it with it running or at rest ? Did the burrs touch slightly / or at all ? Did you check the beans for foreign bodies before putting them in ?

What beans were they ?


----------



## EwanEdwards (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi so i was adjusting with this at rest. I know its ideal to adjust whilst running but this thing grinds too fast for me to be able to do that without creating lots of waste / mess. regarding the burrs touching, I didn't hear any metal on metal if thats what you mean. I can't say i didi check for stones. The coffee was this: https://www.heartandgraft.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/nicaraguan-el-bosque-felix-natural-process-microlot

Many Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

See P.M. but I think you have coffee grounds compacted in the teeth of the burr's


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

shut the hopper feed lever, loosen off a bit (when loosing you do not need to run the motor) then try and grind out a bit and see what happens. I think Frank is right regarding the ground coffee


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Our workflow with F64 Evo when we get a blockage: mark/remember the grind setting position, close the hopper tab, lift the hopper, scoop out the beans from the neck into the hopper, unscrew the collar towards coarse setting about one full twist, run the grinder for a few seconds, get the setting back to where you were, put the hopper back on and open the tab, run the grinder and adjust as needed.

How to set for finer grind: set the double (or single, doesn't matter) shot button for a longer time, say 6 seconds, close the hopper tab and lift the hopper, scoop out the beans from the neck into the hopper, tap the double (or the one you've set) shot touch button, push the portafilter microswitch, adjust the collar towards finer setting while the grinder is running, put the hopper on and open the tab, flush the grind path and grind into the portafilter.

Scooping out the beans from the neck saves around 30g.


----------

